# Missing channels on Sirius?



## Canoli (Jan 2, 2011)

Is anyone else missing channels on Sirius since the changed their lineup? I'm missing 34(lithium),37(octane) and who knows what others.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

According to the online channel guide (http://www.siriusxm.com/pdf/11-1524_SIR_WebLUs_5_4.pdf), Lithium is now on channel 34 and Octane is now on channel 37 as you mentioned in your post.

My built in Sirius (RNS-315 in the 2012 Lux) automagically updated everything last week and all is well, including both of those channels. In fact, all of my present automatically updated themselves so I didn't have to adjust anything - it all just worked. (go figure)

Has your radio updating everything to the new channel lineups? If not, perhaps you can force it to?


----------



## Canoli (Jan 2, 2011)

Guess I'll have to call sirrius and ask them about forcing the update. My 010 CC updated fine. I also saw this problem on another EOS forum. Thanks foe the info


----------



## Canoli (Jan 2, 2011)

Got it fixed, just had to cal sirius and have them do another update.


----------

